# 27 zoll



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

hey 
Ich suche nen neuen Monitor 27" könntet ihr mir da ein paar empfehlen?
Preislich ist erstmal keine Grenzen gesetzt^^ wenn man mal was kauft muss es ja schließlich guit sein 
Von der Auflösung hatte ich mir jetzt 16:9 also 1980x1020 vorgestellt


----------



## Forfex (18. Dezember 2011)

Schonmal SuFu benutzt ? Das ist wohl das häufigste Thema was hier behandelt wird.


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

ja aber trotzdem ist eine individuelle Beratung besser als einfach abzulesen ..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Um dich individuell zu Beraten solltest du uns schon sagen was deine Vorlieben sind!
Also spielst du viel und dann was, Ego Shoter, Strategie........., schaust du TV oder Bluray über den Monitor oder benutzt du ihn eher zum arbeiten???


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

Der pc wird hauptsächlich zum zocken benutzt und ein paar normale Filme, später vlt bluray
ich zocke eig alles


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Da würde ich mich zwischen diesen hier entscheiden:

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Den obersten habe ich, zum Zocken ist der schon sehr gut, aber wenn ich nochmal einen kaufen müsste, würde ich den iiyama nehmen.


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

und wieso? 
wie weit hockt ihr eig von euren geräten weg?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Weil es beim Samsung einige Kritikpunkte gibt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...monitor-27-led-300-gesucht-3.html#post3250063

So 1 Meter solltest Du schon mind. wegsitzen bei 27".


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

ah ok danke 
also eurer meinung nach den iiyama nehmen?
und lohnt sich 120hz bzw 3d schon oder sollte man noch die nächsten 4 jahre abwarten? bis es sich verfeinert hat und billiger geworden ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja würd auch zum iiyama tendieren! Ob sich 3D lohnt ist so ne Sache, erstens brauchst du dafür ne sehr gute Grafikkarte im Stiele einer GTX580 und zweitens werden noch nicht all zu viele Spiele unterstützt, obwohl es langsam immer mehr werden, im Prinzip kannst du aber alle Spiele auf 3D zocken nur der Effekt es bei Spielen die nicht dafür ausgelegt wurden nicht so groß.

Viele und ich auch bekommen davon Kopfschmerzen, so nach 30 Minuten ist bei mir ende Gelende! Auch im  Bekanntenkreis berichten einige von den selben Problemen, das betrifft auch 3D TV und den Nintendo 3Ds. Von daher würde ich das an deiner Stelle mal in einem Geschäft testen ob du damit zurecht kommst.


----------



## Taraman (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo 
ich finde den iiyama auch sehr interessant, aber ich sitze leider nur ca 80 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt, ist da 27 zoll zu groß?


----------



## Nik1991 (18. Dezember 2011)

*iiyama ProLite B2776HDS*

*NEC MultiSync EA273WM-BK schwarz*

*HP ZR2440w-gleich test erfahrung lesen [User-Review] HP ZR2440w - Forum de Luxx gibtes +und -*

mfg Nik


----------



## Taraman (18. Dezember 2011)

mir ist jetzt ein wenig schleierhaft was du uns damit sagen willst?!


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

ah ok 
ja hab mir auhc gedacht erst in paar jahren in sowas zu investieren^^

achja würdte ihr zu 27" oder 24" tendieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Taraman schrieb:


> hallo
> ich finde den iiyama auch sehr interessant, aber ich sitze leider nur ca 80 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt, ist da 27 zoll zu groß?


 
Sitze ebenfalls nur 80cm von meinem 27 Zöller weg und muss sagen das geht gerade so noch, manchmal so gar weniger wenn ich mich nach vorne beuge!


----------



## Nik1991 (18. Dezember 2011)

einen von user war sehr zufrieden mit B2776-iiyama mit reaktionszeit 
bei NEC sehr größe blickwinkel 
richtigen review habe ich net gefunden

mit 3d sage ich so solange gibtes keine TV oder Moni ohne Brillen zugucken 
jeder sagt nach zwei drei std gibtes swierigkeiten mit brille sie sind schwer und winkel abhängig

mfg Nik


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> achja würdte ihr zu 27" oder 24" tendieren?



Ich würde nie mehr auf 24" wechseln wollen, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Du kannst ja mal im Mediamarkt oder so "probeschauen".


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

hab ich schon gemacht, aber ich kann mir de nicht so vorstellen, wie de sim zimmer aussehen würde


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann bestell Dir einen, und zur Not kannst Du ihn 14 Tage lang wieder zurück schicken.

Oder Du schneidest aus einem Pappkarton ein entsprechend großes Stück aus, stellst das auf Deinen Schreibtisch, und stellst Dir vor, das wäre Dein neuer Schirm


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

LOL 
naja ich kann meinen bildschirm, ich würd schätzen kanppe 100cm weit weg stellen^^


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann kauf Dir einen Chefsessel, den Du so ein bisschen hinterklappen kannst, wenn Dir die Übersicht bei Battlefield 3 oder so flöten geht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der Übersicht ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Als ich von 24 auf 27 Zoll umgestiegen bin hab ich nichts mehr getroffen aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder meine alte Skillrate!
Und ja @Softy ich würd meinen 27 Zöller auch für keine Geld der Welt wieder her geben.


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

haha^^
dann wirds wohl der billige iiama werden^^ kommt da demnächst noch was neues raus?
weil den pc kauf ich erst so im ersten quartal nächten jahres


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2011)

Warte, ich frag mal schnell die allwissende Müllhalde....


Ne, ist grad belegt.  Meld Dich einfach nochmal kurz bevor Du tatsächlich bestellst.


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

ok mach ich 
danke für eure hilfe^^


----------



## Taraman (18. Dezember 2011)

JA danke auch von mir!


----------



## Aradisa (18. Dezember 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> ok mach ich
> danke für eure hilfe^^



schonmal an den Philips 273P3LPHES gedacht.
Kostet zwar ne ganze Ecke mehr,aber dafür bekommst du auch alle erdenklichen Ergonomiefunktionen incl.
Und der Philips ist der Top Monitor im 27 Zoll Bereich,du wirst keinen schnelleren finden was die Reaktionszeiten angeht,
und das Bild ist auch klasse. Test
Ich hab den Philips jetzt auch 3 Wochen,und kann nichts negatives feststellen.
*
*


----------



## needit (18. Dezember 2011)

Eine Frage hätte ich: 

Wie ist der Asus im Vergleich... bei Monitoren nach Tests zu suchen find ich schrecklich (ich sag nur google suche-> testberichte.de)

Ich suche auch einen um die 27" und hatte mir auch schon überlegt zu einem 120hz zu greifen, da ich jemand bin der sehr empfindliche augen hat und es bemerkt, wenn sich die bilder auch nur ein bisschen k.a anders bewegen. 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

mit freundlichen grüßen needit

edit:
@aradisa: der philips scheint "relativ" lange reaktionszeiten zu besitzen 18,2 ms

2edit: was ist mit dem *Iiyama ProLite X2775HDS-B1*


----------



## Aradisa (18. Dezember 2011)

needit schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich:
> 
> Wie ist der Asus im Vergleich... bei Monitoren nach Tests zu suchen find ich schrecklich (ich sag nur google suche-> testberichte.de)
> 
> ...


 
Man muß natürlich das Overdrive bzw.Smart Response wie es bei Philips heißt aktivieren,
aber das ist bei allen Monitoren Pflicht.Außer dir machen schlieren nichts aus.


----------



## needit (18. Dezember 2011)

okay... hatte den test nur kurz überflogen und dann relativ schnell zu den reaktionszeiten geguckt (gamer halt )

edit: was ist mit :
Dell u2711


----------



## Elembry (18. Dezember 2011)

also der philips schaut ja nicht schlecht aus^^
welcher ist der beste von den 3en?
dell iiama oder phillips?
kann es sein das beim dell in paar jahren wenn meine graka nicht mehr uptodate ist ich nicht mehr so gute quali spielen kann wegen der hohen auflösung?

ach und wo ist der unterschied zw. glossy und matt?


----------



## needit (18. Dezember 2011)

jo der dell ist natürlich 2560*1xxx... des ist natürlich etwas hoch...
ich such halt auch einen:
den asus, den iiyama und den dell find ich interessant (für mich)... bei dem etwa gleichen modell beim iiyama (anderes panel glaube und 23") ist net so empfohlen für gamer, deswegen bin ich mir noch unsicher... hoffe deswegen auf rat hier (genauso wie du :d)


----------



## Pixy (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt seit ca. 2 - 3 Wochen den Samsung S27A950 mit 120Hz im Einsatz und möchte ihn absolut nicht mehr missen.
Mein Abstand beträgt ca. 75cm und dies reicht völlig aus.

Auch ich werde mir, nie wieder einen 22" oder 24" ins Haus holen.

Kann dir den Samsung Syncmaster S27A950 nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Aradisa schrieb:


> schonmal an den Philips 273P3LPHES gedacht.
> Kostet zwar ne ganze Ecke mehr,aber dafür bekommst du auch alle erdenklichen Ergonomiefunktionen incl.
> Und der Philips ist der Top Monitor im 27 Zoll Bereich,du wirst keinen schnelleren finden was die Reaktionszeiten angeht,
> und das Bild ist auch klasse. Test
> ...



Der Philips hat mich auch sehr positiv überrascht! 
Vorallem das hier:



> Geeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler:++Geeignet für Hardcorespieler:++


 
Sowas vergibt Prad eigentlich nicht leichtfertig. Das angesprochene Problem mit der Helligkeit könnte von einem Montagsmodell stammen. Wen dem so wäre, hätten wir evtl. einen neuen Gaming-Monitor im 27"-Bereich. 

@ Aradisa

Wie sieht es bei dir mit der Hellikeitsverteilung aus? Hast du iwelche Probleme? 




> edit:
> @aradisa: der philips scheint "relativ" lange reaktionszeiten zu besitzen 18,2 ms



Ich zitiere: 

Der Overdrive wird im OSD durch die Option SmartResponse "on" aktiviert. Die gemessenen Helligkeitsverläufe zeigen eine sehr wirkungsvolle Beschleunigung, der Grauwechsel benötigt jetzt nur noch *3,0 Millisekunden*. Überschwinger treten dennoch kaum auf, an den meisten Messpunkten ist der Helligkeitswechsel nach nur einem Frame abgeschlossen.


----------



## Aradisa (19. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Der Philips hat mich auch sehr positiv überrascht!
> Vorallem das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann bei mir keine Unterschiede in der Helligkeitsverteilung  feststellen,auch Lichthöfe bei komplett schwarzem Bild gibt es keine.
Auch das durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung unten rechts,wie es bei Prad der Fall war habe ich nicht.
Und das Interessante beim Philips ist wie du schon sagtest das  Overdrive,bei vielen Monitoren treten durch das Overdrive Überschwinger  auf,
was dazu führt das bei Objekten ein helles Nachziehen an Kanten entsteht,der sogenante (Coronaeffekt),was beim Philips eben nur minimal vorhanden ist.

Zitat Prad:Auch subjektiv leistet SmartResponse tolle Dienste, Schlieren sind keine  erkennbar und ein helles Nachziehen an Kanten (Coronaeffekt) ist auch  kaum auszumachen. Neben einem Büromonitor bekommt man auf alle Fälle  auch einen ausgezeichneten Spielemonitor.

Ich habe aber desöfteren schon gelesen (auch bei Prad)  das es immer wieder vorkommt das Vorserienmodelle oder Modelle mit alter  Firmware
an die Tester geliefert werden,vielleicht war das bei Prad auch der Fall.


----------



## needit (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei 27" mit der Grafik?
fällt der unterschied stark auf (also zwischen 23-24" und 27"?)
ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass bei 27" man schon einen unterschied bei der Grafik merkt (unscharf etc)

mfg needit


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Ich kann bei mir keine Unterschiede in der Helligkeitsverteilung feststellen,auch Lichthöfe bei komplett schwarzem Bild gibt es keine.
> Auch das durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung unten rechts,wie es bei Prad der Fall war habe ich nicht.
> Und das Interessante beim Philips ist wie du schon sagtest das Overdrive,bei vielen Monitoren treten durch das Overdrive Überschwinger auf,
> was dazu führt das bei Objekten ein helles Nachziehen an Kanten entsteht,der sogenante (Coronaeffekt),was beim Philips eben nur minimal vorhanden ist.
> ...




Danke für das Feedback!  

Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon. Das würde auch nicht zu Philips passen, ein solches Gerät auf den Markt zu werfen, wenn es deutliche Mängel hat.
Mal sehen was die Kollegen hier noch so dazu sagen. ZLXBk --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/75420-zlxbk.html hat sich den Monitor ja auch geholt. Bin schon auf sein Feedback gespannt.  Aber scheinbar hat der Monitor einiges auf dem Kasten.


----------



## Aradisa (19. Dezember 2011)

needit schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei 27" mit der Grafik?
> fällt der unterschied stark auf (also zwischen 23-24" und 27"?)
> ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass bei 27" man schon einen unterschied bei der Grafik merkt (unscharf etc)
> 
> mfg needit



Ich bin ja auch von 24 Zoll auf 27 Zoll umgestiegen,und kann aus meiner Sicht sagen das es
beim 27 Zoll eigentlich nur einen ganz leichten Unschärfeeffekt bei der Schrift z.b. in Foren gibt,gegenüber einem 24 Zoll.
Mich stört das aber überhaupt nicht,denn der Effekt beim Gamen mit einem 27er ist schon genial.
Da trifft das Spruch"mittendrin statt nur dabei"voll zu.


----------



## Elembry (19. Dezember 2011)

ok dann fassen wir nochmals zusammen :
philips
iiama
smasung
welchen nehmen wir ? 
braucht man bei dem samsung eine 3d brille oder geht auch ohne?
gibt es einen monitor wo man auch ohne brille 3d schauen kann
jedoch auch 2d schauen kann? also auf beides nach belieben schalten können
ach ich brauch auch genug anschlüsse sodass ich ne weitere konsole sowie boxen anschließen kann
oder kann ich die boxen am pc anschließen sodass sie dann an kosnole und pc gehen?
oder wo muss ich die boxen anschließen?
pc oder monitor?


----------



## Nik1991 (19. Dezember 2011)

3D ohne Brille
3D ohne Brille: LG macht es möglich - lg


mfg Nik


----------



## Elembry (19. Dezember 2011)

ah ok^^
wieß man da schonw as zu den preisen?
und konvertiert der alles in 3d um doer nur für auf 3d ausgelegte sachen?
und ist es möglich damit auch in 2d zu spielen/schauen?
sry ich find dazu im text nichts..


----------



## Nik1991 (19. Dezember 2011)

die brillenfreie Darstellung von dreidimensionalen Inhalten

2D in 3D konvertieren schreiben für TV und Moni nur spiel und preis erhöhung(selbst 3Dnicht ausgereift)  das habe ich gelesen.


mfg Nik


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann dir den hier empfehlen 

Samsung SyncMaster C27A550U LED · 68,5cm(27'')/5.000.000:1/ 300cd/m² / 2ms | redcoon Deutschland

Hab den selber und bin sehr sehr zufrieden


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

Nik1991 schrieb:


> die brillenfreie Darstellung von dreidimensionalen Inhalten
> 
> 2D in 3D konvertieren schreiben für TV und Moni nur spiel und preis erhöhung(selbst 3Dnicht ausgereift) das habe ich gelesen.
> 
> ...



Öhm! Der Samsung hat sehr wohl eine Brille dabei.  
Zumindest steht das so auf der Produktseite von Samsung.


----------



## Nik1991 (20. Dezember 2011)

Samsung ja .

aber ich hab gesprochen über LG Das südkoreanische Unternehmen LG erweiterte sein Sortiment jüngst um  einen Bildschirm mit einer besonderen Technologie, die es ermöglicht  dreidimensionale Inhalte ohne eine Brille darzustellen.

mfg Nik


----------



## Rindy (21. Dezember 2011)

@Nik: Bitte krieg das jetzt nicht in den falschen Hals, aber ich finde es echt schwer deinen Beiträgen zu folgen. Lies dir deine Posts doch vor dem Abschicken nochmals kurz durch und schau, ob du ganze Sätze formuliert hast die Andere auch verstehen! (Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, es ist mir nur aufgefallen! Bitte versteh es als konstruktive Kritik.)

@Topic: Ich liebäugle momentan auch mit einem 27 Zöller. Ist aber 3ms Reaktionszeit bei grey-to-grey nicht ein bisschen viel für's Zocken? Gerade bei Shootern sollte das doch auffallen, oder ist das heutzutage anders?
Und wie seht ihr das mit den Kontrastwerten? Beim Asus VE278Q (Link: digitec online shop) schreiben die etwas von 10Mio:1 ... kann das überhaupt sein?


----------



## 7egacy (21. Dezember 2011)

Das ist der dynamische Kontrast, nicht der echte


----------



## needit (21. Dezember 2011)

@rindy: welcher hat 3ms?
der asus wird vom hersteller mit 2 ms angegeben

hier auch mal der test dazu PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VE278Q

ich hab mir nochmal den ganzen test von dem philips durchgelesen:
-helligkeitsverteilung nicht optimal
-die farben werden nicht besonders gut dargestellt


----------



## Rindy (21. Dezember 2011)

Mein Fehler, ich wollte schreiben 5ms


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2011)

gray to gray 5ms ist fürs zocken völlig ungeeignet. Die einzige Sparte die man damit zocken kann sind Strategiespiele. Bei einer Angabe von rais to fall sind 5ms noch absolut akzeptabel!


----------



## Pixy (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde zu Samsung gehen, da sie seit 3 Jahren Panelsieger-Hersteller sind.
Das Bild von denen ist wirklich 1a.

Samsung hat nicht umsonst, dass dritte Jahr im Folge, wieder verdient gewonnen.

Was 3D angeht, wäre das zumindest für mich, nicht wichtig, weil egal welchen Hersteller du da nimmst, es einfach immer noch nicht ausgereift ist, bzw. die Shutter-Technik doch schon veraltet ist.
3D spielt für mich absolut keine Rolle.

Man braucht dazu zu viel Leistung, doppelt soviel Geld und die Strompreise naja wegen einem anständigen Netzteil was auch 2 Grafikkarten versorgen kann usw. usw., nein Danke.

Mir waren nur 120Hz im 2D Betrieb wichtig, ansonsten ist mir 3D egal.


Ich habe mir die neuste Technik letztens mal angeschaut.
Entweder sah man nach 20min. den 3D Effekt nicht mehr, weil sich unser Hirn draufeinstellt oder aber es war immer ein flackern wahrzunehmen und dies bei der neusten Technik was MM und Co so bieten.


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

ja wollte auch nur bisschen reinsch nuppern^^
welchen nehmen wir jetzt ohne 3d?
würde 120hz aber allgeimen shcon lohnen oder erst so in 5 jahren?
und wird bei 120hz die graka mehr beansprucht?
ich komm hier iwie voll durcheinander 3 neue leute kommen einfach in den thread und tragen ihre probleme vor und deswegen wärs echt nett wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann.
da iuch wie gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr furchblick :/


----------



## Nik1991 (21. Dezember 2011)

Also Elembry

mein egenen meinung 

wir haben BenG 1. Höhenverstellbarkeit  für spieler unbedingt 
                       2.Non-Gloss Bildschirm 
                       3.keine klavierlack ramen
                       4.min. 300cd/m²
                       5.reaktionszeit sowenig wie möglich
                       6.wir suchen panel wie IPS mit 120Hz damit die augen zuschönen

ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich geschrieben

mfg Nik


----------



## needit (21. Dezember 2011)

boah nik deine beiträge sind echt übelst...

wir haben BenG????? 1. höhenverstellbarkeit für spieler unbedingt ??? << wichtig oder was?


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

ah ok unterschied zwishcen glossy und nicht glossy?
was ist glossy überhaupt?


----------



## Nik1991 (21. Dezember 2011)

Glassklar-Bildschirm

*Glossy* (von englisch „glänzend“) steht in der technischen Fachsprache unter anderem für Bildträger (bspw. Monitore oder Fotopapier) mit glänzender Oberfläche.


mfg Nik


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

und spiegelt glossy?


----------



## Nik1991 (21. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, für welchen Zweck der Bildschirm benötigt wird. Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, dass bei *LCD Bildschirmen*  eine Glasscheibe eingebaut wird, durch die das vom Bildschirm erzeugte  Licht zum Anwender gelangt. Bei Glossy Oberflächen reflektiert diese das  einfallende Umgebungslicht, etwa durch Lampen oder Fenster, recht  stark, was fast immer zu Spiegelungen führt. Bei matten Bildschirmen  wird auf die Glasscheibe eine spezielle Beschichtung aufgetragen, die  das Licht diffus streut und so keine Reflexionen zulässt. Neben diesem  klaren Nachteil der glänzenden Displays gibt es aber auch einen Vorteil:  Die angezeigten Farben werden etwas brillanter wiedergegeben und der  Kontrast erscheint subjektiv etwas besser.
 Damit ergeben sich für beide Techniken verschiedene Einsatzgebiete: Die *Glossy Bildschirme*  eignen sich überall dort, wo wenig Umgebungslicht vorhanden ist.  Beispielsweise in Heimkinos oder für Computer- oder Konsolenspieler  bieten sich die Hochglanzoberflächen an, denn hier wird meistens der  Raum abgedunkelt und die Farben erscheinen kräftiger und sehen gefühlt  auch etwas besser aus.
 Sobald der *LCD Bildschirm* allerdings in hellerer  Umgebung betrieben werden soll, eignen sich matte Bildschirme besser, da  das Arbeiten hier ohne Spiegelungen möglich ist. Vor allem in Büros  sollten matte Displays selbstverständlich sein, denn auf Dauer wird das  Arbeiten mit solchen Reflexionen sehr anstrengend.


mfg Nik


----------



## needit (21. Dezember 2011)

wenn du ein glossy bildschirm hast, spiegelt das display... in diesem fall war glaube von dem rand die Rede. also ein glänzender Rand.. bei den meisten allerdings kein Problem bei entsprechender Beleuchtung... als wenn du nicht ne lampe direkt daneben stehen hast....


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

ah ok danke^^
dann suchen wir weiter nach den bildschirnmen erfahrenungen und weitere vorschläge gern gesehen genauso ob 120hz sinnvol ist
wird bei 120hz die graka mehr beansprucht und gehen die fps runter?


----------



## needit (21. Dezember 2011)

120hz ist die bildwiedergabefrequenz. normalerweise verhindert eine hohe hz-zahl schlierenbildung. gleichzeitig musst du dir überlegen, ob deine grafikkarte überhaupt 120 fps (120 hz =120 fps)
bei allen spielen ausgibt... schafft sie zum beispiel nur 60 fps bringt dir der 120 hz bildschirm nichts

edit: so ich hab mir jetzt den iiyama E2773HDS bestellt. mal gucken, wie gut er sein wird.


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

ah ok kannst du dan ein review geben?
frisst ein 27 zöller merh leistung von ner graka wie ein 24 zölle roder ist des gleich?


----------



## needit (21. Dezember 2011)

die graka bockt ja nur die auflösung... also in dem fall 1920x1080.. du könntest auch ein 1 zoll bildschirm mit dieser auflösung benutzen. für die graka gibts da keine unterschiede. einzig die pixel sind unterschiedlich groß bei der gleichen auflösung. das bedeutet eig, dass das gleiche bild statt auf 24" auf 27" "gestreckt" wird. 
hab bisher noch keine review zu nem bildschirm gemacht.. ich schreib dich mal nach weihnachten an.


----------



## Elembry (21. Dezember 2011)

ah ok danke 
die anderen können dann bitte die oben gemeinte zzsammenfassung machen da ich mich wie gesagt mit den monitoren überhauot nicht mehr auskenn. da muss man ja shcon bei einzelnen buchstaben drauf achten für gamer monitor und office..


----------



## Pixy (22. Dezember 2011)

> 6.wir suchen panel wie IPS mit 120Hz damit die augen zuschönen



Na dann such mal. 
Wenn du ein IPS Panel mit 120Hz gefunden hast, sage mir mal bitte bescheid.

Der Samsung S27A950, den ich auch vorgeschlagen habe, glänzt auch. 
Allerdings ist dies gering im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren.
Zusätzlich erhöht sich der Farbwert und auch der Kontrastwert durch ein glänzendes Panel.

Ich persönlich möchte das an meinem Samsung nicht mehr missen.
Die Farben sind dermarßen gut, dass man denken könnte es sei ein IPS panel, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist, wegen den 120Hz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2011)

LG bringt in Kürze ein IPS mit 120Hz und 27 Zoll raus, also Geduld!!!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,860994/LG-kuendigt-27-Zoll-3D-Monitor-mit-IPS-Panel-an/LCD/News/


----------



## needit (22. Dezember 2011)

und der preis......


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Wobei dort nichts von 120hz steht und im Thread spekuliert wird ob er überhaupt 120Hz hat.


----------



## Nik1991 (23. Dezember 2011)

Bereits einige Wochen vor der der weltgrößten  Elektronikmesse Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, im Januar  2012, lanciert LG Informationen zu einer neuen Serie von 3D-fähigen  Monitoren.  Die Modelle sollen extrem dünne Rahmen von nur einem  Millimeter besitzen und mit einem 3D-fähiges IPS-Display ausgestattet  sein.

 Bei dem neuen 3D-Monitor handelt es sich um ein 27-Zoll Modell der  DM92-Serie mit folgenden Ausstattungsmerkmalen: eine  LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung, eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440 Pixeln, ein  Blickwinkel von 178 Grad. Außerdem soll der neue Monitor besonders  sparsam beim Energieverbrauch sein.

mfg Nik


----------



## Pixy (23. Dezember 2011)

Und der Preis wird locker weit über 600€ betragen.

Denn jetzt kosten 3D Monitore schon locker 300 - 600€, je nach Größe.
Und diese haben alle "nur" Full HD.

Da kann man sich ja ausmalen, was WQHD mit 120Hz wohl kosten wird.
Ich schätze mal, fast 1000€.


----------



## Elembry (23. Dezember 2011)

und welchen nehmen wirß
BZW für welchen entscheiden wir uns?


----------



## needit (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage ist: Was brauchst DU?

Ist ein 120 hz monitor so wichtig für dich?
mags du lieber auf komfortfunktionen, wie höhenverstellbarkeit verzichten und dafür weniger geld ausgeben, oder brauchst du das?
ich glaub wir haben hier schon ein paar modelle genannt. wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, such dir noch ein paar alternativen oder warte bis neue modelle rauskommen.

mfg needit


----------



## Elembry (23. Dezember 2011)

ne eig brauch ich 120hz noch nicht 
einfach nen full hd monitor mit satten farben und ohne schlieren etc


----------



## Pixy (24. Dezember 2011)

Ohne 120Hz:

Samsung S27A350
Samsung s27A550H    Samsung halt, sehr gutes Bild, meine erste Wahl.
Asus VK278Q            wäre meine zweite Wahl.

Mit 120Hz:

Samsung S27A750 kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen, dass wirst du nie bereuen.
Samsung S27A950 den habe ich, und bin mehr als zufrieden, will ihn nicht mehr missen.
Asus VG278Q


So entscheiden musst du. Je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst, kann man es die jetzt nicht mehr leichter machen.
Du musst einfach einen kaufen und es ausprobieren.


----------



## Elembry (24. Dezember 2011)

ah ok danke
einige fragen hätt ich allerdinbgs noch will bei so einem kauf hanz sicher gehen 
braucht man bei deinem samusung den s27a750/s27a950 eine 3d brille?
kann ich an die noch eine konsole zusätzlich anschließen?
und wa sist mit dem philips und iiama?


----------



## Pixy (24. Dezember 2011)

Eine 3D Brille liegt bei den Samsung Geräten mit dabei.
Was die Monitore für einen Anschluss haben, steht doch mit dabei.

Aber ja, eine Konsole kannst du anschließen über HDMI.
Dort hast du nur keine 120Hz im Full HD Modus, da HDMI das nicht kann.

Läuft also in Full HD ganz normal mit 60HZ.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub mit HDMI 1.4 ( 10,2 GBit/s) ist es möglich. Also von der Datenrate müsste es reichen 120 Bilder zu übertragen bei Full HD!


----------



## Elembry (24. Dezember 2011)

ah ok 
dann philips, iiama oder samsung?


----------



## Aradisa (25. Dezember 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> ah ok
> dann philips, iiama oder samsung?



Also ich würde dir natürlich zum Philips 273P3LPHES raten,den ich ja selbst habe.
Super zufrieden bis jetzt.
ZLxBk hat sich den Philips auch geholt,und wird die Tage mal seine Erfahrungen posten. 
Hier der Link


----------



## Elembry (25. Dezember 2011)

hm und was entcheiden wir uns so zusammen ,?
das wir auch endlich mal eingen gaming monitor für alle leute die so einen suchen einen zu bieten ahben
auf welchen der 3en nehmen wir als the best?


----------



## Elembry (27. Dezember 2011)

no help?


----------



## Pixy (27. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben Dir doch geholfen.
Entscheiden musst Du nun selber.

Hier haben viele, deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Elembry (27. Dezember 2011)

zusammenfassung :
iiyama:
http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-ProLite-E2773HDS-Widescreen-Reaktionszeit/dp/B005JBHOCM/ref=sr_11?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1325021356&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-ProLite...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1325022255&sr=1-3

philips:
Philips 273P3LPHES/00 68,6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

samsung:
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


was ist der unterschied bei den beiden iiyamas?
haben bei prad ja keine gamertaulichkeit und nur berfriedigend bekommen..
sind diese dann alle gamertauglich ohne inputlag etc?
und an alle eine ko0nsole anschließbar?


----------



## Nik1991 (28. Dezember 2011)

*Ein guter Bildschirm für Gamer -   Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS soll selbst Entscheiden *

  Der Nachteil dieser TN ist offensichtlich eingeschränkten Blickwinkel: 52 ° horizontal und 58 ° vertikal.  Allerdings ist diese Technik ausreichend flexibel, um den Spielern gerecht zu werden.  Wir sind weit von einer Platte auf 1 ms, so wurde angekündigt, Iiyama, aber das Nachleuchten ist sehr richtig.   Nach unseren Fotos von sich bewegenden Objekten, ist der Monitor nicht  der beste Markt in Bezug auf Ausdauer, aber es wird auf die überwiegende  Mehrheit der _Spieler aus._ 
   Vorausgesetzt jedoch, die Option auf 1 oder 2 (schon gar nicht mehr an  der Gefahr der Entwicklung einer fiesen Ghosting negativ, als _"Reverse Ghosting" bekannt) Overdrive._   Die Einstellung ist eine sehr saubere, Ebene 2 leicht verbessert den  visuellen Eindruck von Ausdauer, auch wenn es eine sehr geringe Wirkung  des _Reverse Ghosting,_ das gut mit dem bloßen Auge ist, zeigt.  Einstellungen 3, 4 und 5 sollten beseitigt werden.
Die B2776HDS Ansprüche einer Reaktionszeit von etwa 1 ms.  Es sollte im Prinzip schneller reagieren als ein Modell TN 2 ms als B2475HDS.   In der Praxis, wenn sie richtig eingestellt (abhängig von OD 1 anstelle  von Null Standard), zählt es eher als ein 2 ms TN-Medium (Verweildauer  von 10 ms im Durchschnitt). 

mfg Nik


----------



## needit (28. Dezember 2011)

nik kann es sein, dass du net deutsch bist und mit nem translater übersetzt???: 
Wir sind weit von einer Platte auf 1 ms, so wurde angekündigt, Iiyama, aber das Nachleuchten ist sehr richtig. ?????
aber es wird auf die überwiegende Mehrheit der Spieler aus. ????????
Vorausgesetzt jedoch, die Option auf 1 oder 2 Overdrive. häää???

@elembry: zu den beiden iiyama modellen gibt es keine tests bei prad... der e+b2776hds sind baugleich bis auf komfortfunktionen (hab deswegen noch mal iiyama angeschrieben), es erscheint im januar ein test bei prad vom b2776hds mit endnote "gut".... spielertauglichkeit ist auch bei dem schlechteren 24" modell gegeben..


----------



## Nik1991 (28. Dezember 2011)

Keine Sorge Prad nicht die lezte Quelle,gibtes andere auch.
Und noch dazu diese Moni schon von 24.12 steht auf dem Tisch fest und stabil.

mfg Nik                                     Elembry-> paar absätze habe ich von 2 verschiedenen test genommen.


----------



## needit (28. Dezember 2011)

aha... könntest du dann mal die tests posten? also ich hab mir jetzt den iiyama besorgt und der ist gut... keine schlieren, etc


----------



## Elembry (29. Dezember 2011)

ah ok also den b277? nik kannst du dich bitte klarer ausdrücken? und kann wer von euch die anderen monitore auch als zockerfreundlich freigeben? sorry das ich alles 5mal frag aber bei sowas will ich sichergehen


----------



## Nik1991 (29. Dezember 2011)

Seit  Beginn des Jahres hat Iiyama worden bringt uns eine beeindruckende  Reihe von neuen Monitore mit verbesserter Leistung in Farbe Handling und  Ansprechverhalten.   Deshalb haben wir freuten uns auf die Prüfung der neuen ProLite  B2776HDS, ein 27''Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080  Pixel-Display und-offenbar-eine Reaktionszeit von nur 1 ms.  Heißt das, Iiyama neueste Monitor könnte ein Spieler die neue beste Freundin sein?  Werfen wir einen genaueren Blick ... 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hardware und Funktionen: es ist alles in den Stand *

   Neben dem VGA-, DVI-und HDMI-Eingänge haben wir immer suchen, ist die  B2776HDS auf einer rotierenden, höhenverstellbaren Standfuß.  Das bedeutet, dass der Benutzer kann es durchaus Lage, etwas, das überraschend wenige Monitore erlauben.   Für Audio gibt es nur ein Paar 2 x 1,5 W Lautsprecher und keinen  Kopfhöreranschluss, so gibt es nichts, dass Sie mit dem Audio-Signal,  das über das HDMI-Kabel durchgeführt tun können. 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Farben: out of the box gut kalibrierten *

   Die B2776HDS kann es nicht besser zu reproduzieren Farben als mit den  Standardeinstellungen und bietet ein genaues Bild mit einem deltaE von  2,7.   Niemand Schatten beherrscht, und während Blau und Grün sind nicht ganz  so gut wie in anderen Farben, ist der einzige Weg zur Verbesserung der  Situation durch einen Spezialisten Kalibrierung Profil . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Der Kontrast auf der anderen Seite ist ein bisschen weniger beeindruckend.   Wir maßen Schwarzwert von 0,27 cd / m² gegen Weiße von 197 cd / m², die  aus Werken wie einem Kontrastverhältnis von 730:1, die hinter dem  Durchschnittswert von 850:1 fällt. 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Reaktion: es ist gut ...  aber nicht so gut wie Iiyama denkt *

   Iiyama behauptet, dass die B2776HDS einer Ansprechzeit von nur 1 ms,  die es schneller als ein 2 ms TN-Monitor sollte wie in der Firma hat *ProLite B2475HDS* .   Aber wenn man es richtig eingerichtet und aktiviert den Overdrive, die  standardmäßig ausgeschaltet eingeschaltet ist, verhält sie sich wie die  meisten anderen 2 ms TN-Displays, mit einer durchschnittlichen Ghosting  Zeit von etwa 10 ms. 

*Reaktionsfähigkeit* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Licht 
  Hintergrund   Dunkel 
  Hintergrund   Durchschnitt _Diese Grafik zeigt den Ghosting-Zeit , in ms gemessen, dass der Monitor braucht, um vollständig zu entfernen vorherigen Frame._ _Je kürzer die Zeit, desto mehr Flüssigkeit bewegte Bilder erscheinen_​

   Das heißt, es wird bis zu den Erwartungen der meisten Spieler, aber  jeder, der für den schnellsten 27''Monitor sucht, wird für einen  Bildschirm wie plump *Asus VE278Q* statt: die Geisterbilder Zeit nie reicht über 7 ms.   Es ist nichts falsch mit dem Input-Lag: Es gibt eine kleine  Verzögerung, aber es ist viel zu langsam, um zu erkennen, die mit bloßem  Auge.   Das heißt, es wird bis zu den Erwartungen der meisten Spieler, aber  jeder, der für den schnellsten 27''Monitor sucht, wird für einen  Bildschirm wie den Asus VE278Q statt plump: ihre Geisterbilder Zeit nie  reicht über 7 ms. 

   Es ist nichts falsch mit dem Input-Lag: Es gibt eine kleine  Verzögerung, aber es ist viel zu langsam, um zu erkennen, die mit bloßem  Auge. 
  An einen Freund schicken 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Ihre Reaktionen im Forum: 
Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS 


  - 
  Präzise Farben ohne Anpassungen: deltaE: 2,7 
  - 
  Ghosting Zeit ist niedrig genug für Spiele: 10 ms 
  - 
  Handlich höhenverstellbaren Standfuß 

  - 
  Unterdurchschnittlich Kontrast: 730:1 
  - 
  TN-Panel, so arm, vertikale Betrachtungswinkel 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Der Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS ist ein 27''Monitor mit reichlich Punkte zu  seinen Gunsten: Es ist anspricht, gibt Farben genau und hat eine tolle  stehen.  Es ist nur verpasst auf einem Fünf-Sterne-Rating von nicht unter besseren Kontrast oder eine flexiblere stehen.


----------



## Nik1991 (29. Dezember 2011)

am besten hier lesen

Google Übersetzer 

Google Übersetzer

mfg Nik


----------



## falkboett (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich schmeiß mal den BenQ GL2750HM (BenQ GL2750HM, 27" (9H.L7GLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) in den Raum. Entgegen aller  Berichte weist dieser keinen Rot- oder Blaustich auf. Ich denke, dass  hier Einstellungsfehler vorlagen. Ansonsten natürlich keine Pixelfehler  und bei allen Helligkeiten geräuschlos. Inputlag und Ghosting ist für mich nicht feststellbar.

 Zwei Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H mußte ich übrigens wegen Pixelfehlern zurückgehen lassen (sieht man sie einmal, sieht man sie immer). Wenn man so die Testberichte neuerer Samsung-Monitore studiert, häufen sich die Meldungen über Pixelfehler.


MfG


----------



## Elembry (30. Dezember 2011)

leute ich muss leider sagen es wird ein 24" :/
könnt ihr mir trotzdem welche empfehlen
ohne 120hz 
einfacher zockermonitor und abundzumal filme gucken auflösung 1980x1080
wiedermal ohne schlieren ghosting etc


----------



## falkboett (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## ZLxBk (2. Januar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Der Philips hat mich auch sehr positiv überrascht!
> Vorallem das hier:
> 
> 
> ...


 






*Hallo,
Ich habe hier im Forum bereits ein Thema am laufen bei dem es um einen Monitor im 27" berich ging zum Gaming.
Bin dann beim Philips 273P3lphes gelandet.
Die Hellisgkeitsverteilung sit wie der TEst auf prad bereits sagt so, dass cih am utneren Bildrand bei scharzbild ehher dunkelblau habe bzw eben diesen lichthof wie es prad beschreibt.
Habt ihr einen Rat für mich?
Habe ich dann AUCH ein Montagsmodell oder bekomme ich den Fehler auf andere weise weg?*


----------



## needit (2. Januar 2012)

der threadersteller braucht allerdings kein 27", sondern nur einen 23-24"


----------



## ZLxBk (2. Januar 2012)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Ich kann bei mir keine Unterschiede in der Helligkeitsverteilung  feststellen,auch Lichthöfe bei komplett schwarzem Bild gibt es keine.
> Auch das durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung unten rechts,wie es bei Prad der Fall war habe ich nicht.
> Und das Interessante beim Philips ist wie du schon sagtest das  Overdrive,bei vielen Monitoren treten durch das Overdrive Überschwinger  auf,
> was dazu führt das bei Objekten ein helles Nachziehen an Kanten entsteht,der sogenante (Coronaeffekt),was beim Philips eben nur minimal vorhanden ist.
> ...





Ohh Entschuldigung, ich habe ausversehen den falschen Beitrag Zitiert.
Ich meinte diesen hier, meien Frage ist zwar OT aber bezugnehmend auf den Beitrag.

Ich habe an meinem Modell Philips 273P3LPHES GENAU die Helligkeitsverteilung wiesi Prad beschreibt, nur etwas weniger intensiv.
Sollheißten diese Liechthöfe sind bei mir (wenn ich z:b: Skyrim zocke und in dunklen Höhlen rumlaufe) deutlich zu erkennen.

Da Aradisa scheinbar keine hat, verwundert mich das und verstärkt meinen Verdacht, dass der Monitor in einem Produktionszeitraum fehlerhaft ist, er aber einen aus einer anderen periode bekommen hat.
Ergo hätte ich gerne mehr informationen, was die Seriennummer angeht (PN bitte) damit ich sehe bzw beim Support von Philips einen evrgleich zioehen kann und dieses Gerät dann ohen diese Lichthöfe bekomme.
Sie sind kein Rückgabegrund, jedoch wenn ich diese nicht haben muss, dann eben......

Hätte darauf gerne Antwort, auch wenn es OT ist hoffe ich auf konstuktive antworten


----------



## BoomerXY (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

es gibt von Iiyama einen 27 Zoll Monitor iiyama ProLite X2775HDS-B1, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland mit VA Panel und 8 ms Reaktionszeit, der Preis ist auch sehr attraktiv.
Kann jemand was über den Monitor sagen?  Mein Dell U2311H hat auch 8 ms und in Spielen z.B. Skyrim etc. kann ich keine Schlieren feststellen.


Gutes neues Jahr noch...


----------



## ZLxBk (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dir ganz abgesehen von deinem beitrag den Philips 273P3lphes ans herz legen.
Bild und Technik sind wirklich umwefend 

 Ich bin manchmal nur etwas kleinlich ^^


----------



## Elembry (4. Januar 2012)

leute es hat sich leider ergeben das es ein 24" wird :/
könnt ihr mir hier welche empfehlen?
reciht der dell mit 16:9 zum zocken aus?
der hat ja nur 8ms
will nur zocken undabundzu film gucken
wie schaut das 24" iiyama aus der baugleich zum 27"er ist?
ich bauch ken 120hz oder 3d
gibts noch weitere topmonitore?
und wie sind die benqmonitore?


----------

